# Need To Put Up Shelves-Need Your Opinion



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm about to convert a hanging closet in our TT to a shelf closet. Not much to it. Just adding shelves to existing closet. The question I have is the sides where I would be hanging the shelves is 1/4 inch particle board and seems pretty week. I would like to use wire shelves if possible. I just don't know if these board can handle them. How should I fasten the shelves to the sides? If not wires shelves what should I use?

TIA,
Fred


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

See the link below. This was done on our prior 28RSS Outback.

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/closet_conversion.htm


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> See the link below. This was done on our prior 28RSS Outback.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/closet_conversion.htm


Thanks for your reply. How long are the screws you use? I forgot to mention that on both sides are the bunk beds so I can't use anything that is bigger than .25 inch (may be a little longer).


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have seen pictures somewhere where someone installed the same shelving but upside down. That configuration gives you a stop at the front edge of the shelf so nothing slides out while towing.


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

I've been using these for most of my MODS. I use the hammer drive, but still pre-drill a hole to eliminate any busting of the panel. Using these and some pre-drilled L-brackets, you can make a sturdy shelf.










I also used the wire shelving and flipped it.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I am have put shelving in several closets. The cheapest and best way for me was to cut shelves using 1/4" plywood and use 1x2's on the sides for support. Very strong and light. I used wood screws to secure the side supports. It looks like it came from the factory?


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

I thought of that option as well...it would definitely work.



therink said:


> I am have put shelving in several closets. The cheapest and best way for me was to cut shelves using 1/4" plywood and use 1x2's on the sides for support. Very strong and light. I used wood screws to secure the side supports. It looks like it came from the factory?


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

Randy A said:


> I am have put shelving in several closets. The cheapest and best way for me was to cut shelves using 1/4" plywood and use 1x2's on the sides for support. Very strong and light. I used wood screws to secure the side supports. It looks like it came from the factory?


[/quote]

The side walls (and the back wall) are pretty flimsy. It is about 1/4 inch and it bulges to touch. On each side there are bunk beds so I can't have anything coming out. I am thinking I may be able to do what Randy has in his picture with support screwed to the back wall.

Thank you all for your reply. I can always count on outbackers









Fred


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

I just took a closer look at your model layout --- without any real good support on the sides, I would probably use 1x2's cut to length for vertical support, creating a small table-like shelf with 4 legs that would basically sit inside the closet.

Or, I'd look at putting L-brackets into the front facade if the boards are thick enough, which is what I did with this shelving and using the hammer drives in the back hollow wall.


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

I just bought some rubber made plastic drawres from Wal-Mart, they come in all shapes and sizes... works for us

Something like this but in black and clear..........


----------



## al b (Aug 13, 2007)

i don't think the walls are even a 1/4". if you aren't too worried about adding a few extra pounds to the trailer you can use construction adhesive to glue on a piece of 1/2" plywood or mdf then you can use just about any shelving materail you want without making it look crapy like the manufacture. i had to do this to the inside of my kitchen cabinets as the thin material they use and the pin nails where falling down. i can actaully stand on them if i want


----------

